# I have 225's right now.. can 235 or even 245's fit? (Tire size)



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

As the title says. With the diameter being the same, can a 235 or a 245, or even a 255 tire cause problems? I can live with some minor rubbing on steering lock if it isn't damaging.
I would certainly like to get a wider tire, as the jump from 205 to 225 was absolutely stunning.
I still have lots of life left in my tires right now but wouldn't mind having a set on hand for later.


----------

